# Sulcata eating eco earth....?



## Zepherrayne (Aug 20, 2012)

Recently changed substrate to Eco-earth coconut fiber and he is now eating it. Is this a problem? I mean he is not munching handfuls of it but he is nibbling on it here and then. He is about 4 months old. Any insight is appreciated.

Darren


----------



## Tom (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes they like to test new stuff. Make sure you aren't using any colored bulbs, like red or blue, as those tend to make it worse.

I would also put out two or three trays of their favorite foods. I they have a full tummy, they are less likely to sample other things. Mazuri often helps this too. If they keep bumping into food trays everywhere they turn, they will be less likely to wanna eat the substrate.

Last thing, make sure to do a good long soak everyday for a while to help everything pass through the GI tract.


----------



## Ethan D (Aug 20, 2012)

You know, quick ?, i have heard from many people that eco earth is non digestible for many reptiles ie; Burms, Chinese Water Dragons, Turtles Etc..... just wondering, bad advice or truth? Made me change some of my keeping habits.


----------



## Tom (Aug 20, 2012)

It is not "digestible", but the small particles usually pass right through with no problem. If a tortoise were to eat large quantities and not have access to water, then it could cause a blockage. While it is possible, I have never heard of a blockage with coco coir.


----------

